# Magnaflow Cat back



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

Magnaflow is advertising their new exhaust as a Catback system, from all the pics I've seen it looks more like a resonator back exhaust. 

Anyone got one, care to share?

Tre'


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

TTT- Someone has to have bought one these. Is it a Catback or a resonator back exhaust??


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Photo illistarations are on www.turbotechracing.com on the product pages. It is called a cat back, and both connect to the mid pipe/downpipe....


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

Aaron,
Yeah I seen those, that's what made me ask. IMHO it appears to be a resonator back exhaust. Unless the Cat is after the resonator?

Tre'


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

I've never looked under a cruze but it seems like a cat back. The muffler plays resonator in the set up. I'm assuming it hooks up to the pipe with the back cat on it.

I'm going by the. Diagram in this thread. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-e...ion/639-large-exhaust-pipe-after-turbo-4.html

The this exhaust should bolt after the lil can by #7 which is a cat.


----------



## COLETRAIN (Oct 27, 2011)

mzodarg said:


> Magnaflow is advertising their new exhaust as a Catback system, from all the pics I've seen it looks more like a resonator back exhaust.
> 
> Anyone got one, care to share?
> 
> Tre'


 
They are a Cat back system i have the dual exit kit in my garage.


----------



## oxidizr (Nov 15, 2011)

The system is a true cat-back. There are two converters on the underbody of the Cruze turbo as shown in this image.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Good post with Pics, thanks!


For those interested, we have them on www.TurboTechRacing.com


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

I like how the single tip sounds but like how the dual tip looks. Lol the dual in the video is a bit loud IMO.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Dpedraza said:


> I like how the single tip sounds but like how the dual tip looks. Lol the dual in the video is a bit loud IMO.


IMO the dual just sounds nice, for the 1.4L it is very deep!


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

TurboTechRacing said:


> IMO the dual just sounds nice, for the 1.4L it is very deep!


True story, only 2 things holding me back... No $ and cosmetics on the dual kit, sits too low (based on pics I've seen). Doesn't tuck up into the bumper


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

By the photos it tucks up better than we thought it would


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

Ill probably pick one up after my retrofit. Sorry lights are more important ATM then an exhaust lol


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

We will be here when you are ready


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

> They are a Cat back system i have the dual exit kit in my garage.


Get it mounted yet? Is your car an RS

Tre'


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

TTT 



> They are a Cat back system i have the dual exit kit in my garage


.
Get it mounted yet? Is your car an RS


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

PM him/Her, they might not directly visit this post...


----------



## COLETRAIN (Oct 27, 2011)

mzodarg said:


> Get it mounted yet? Is your car an RS
> 
> Tre'


No i have not yet had time, not sure if I like the sound of dual may go with single, eigther way I think i will modify the exits to tuck up under like OEM on the RS, the tips are very nice though with this kit..


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

COLETRAIN said:


> No i have not yet had time, not sure if I like the sound of dual may go with single, eigther way I think i will modify the exits to tuck up under like OEM on the RS, the tips are very nice though with this kit..


have you heard it other than the video online here? I like the look the dual tip but i wasn't sure of the sound. I like how the single tip isn't loud.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I kinda like how it's a little louder, I'm not gonna pay 470 for an exhaust and shipping that will sound like the factory unit.

Although I would like some more sound bites before I commit to magnaflows dual. I'm also gonna get a quote on a custom unit fabbed like the magnaflow dual with 2.5" piping


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

I decided to go with a flowmaster 80 series crossflow muffler, single in dual out, resonator delete with 2.5" SS piping. Kept the exit in the same location on left and matched that on the right (stealth) Cost me a whopping $300. I'm pleased!


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

Video of my new exhaust, details are in my signature.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

Should do a video under load. Exhausts always sound different under load. My old Stromung just purred.. when I'd rev it really didn't make too much noise but when i was getting on it you could hear it. Lol Same with the nismo and greddy I had. Well the nismo exhaust was stupid loud when I was driving so i sold that. I would set off car alarms in the parking garage just barely giving it gas


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

As requested


----------

